#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Si Satchanalai-Chaliang Historical park 07

## WujouMao

Si Satchanalai-Chaliang Historical park 13-15th century. I stayed a night in Swankhalok [nice name] which was 20 km from the temples. just caught a normal bus to 'meuang kao' [old city] and rented a bicyle

i forgot the names of these temples.






Barely standing








its nice to walk around here without bus loads of tourists getting in your shot










some old murels or plaster which has to be covered over to protect from the elements

----------


## good2bhappy

great pics

----------


## Rural Surin

Great images WM. Years ago I lived in Sukhothai for a time {Amphoe Sri Satch & Sri Sam Rong}....Sri Satchanalai is perhaps overlooked for historical types, but it is strikingly important to historic content {older the Sukhothai Old City}. The 2-dayers that trip on through Sukhothai tend to miss this park - either they're not aware of it or it's rather off the beaten track...... :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

> Great images WM. Years ago I lived in Sukhothai for a time {Amphoe Sri Satch & Sri Sam Rong}....Sri Satchanalai is perhaps overlooked for historical types, but it is strikingly important to historic content {older the Sukhothai Old City}. The 2-dayers that trip on through Sukhothai tend to miss this park - either they're not aware of it or it's rather off the beaten track......


yes, or either that they go to Sukhothai on a tour and the guide just shows them what the foreingers would like better. sure. i really like doing things my way and if any thai person says don't bother, i still go anyway  :Smile: 

Si Satchanalai National Park (Sukhothai - Si Satchanalai National Park)

Another Tour of Si Satchanalai (Satchanalai)

----------


## Phoenix

Reading Terrys thread made me think of this place. A real gem and not as well visited as other ancient sites. It's such a big site you can hire bikes to get around. Alao a campsite down by the river. Well worth a visit.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Good find...

----------

